# Tradescantia nanouk



## Carmella.carey (Mar 19, 2022)

One of my mom's tradescantia in bloom it's T.nanouk

Patrick


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2022)

I just received one of these plants as a gift and it's so beautiful that I don't even care
whether it blooms or not. When you have the time would you mind taking a photo of
the entire plant?


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 20, 2022)

abax said:


> I just received one of these plants as a gift and it's so beautiful that I don't even care
> whether it blooms or not. When you have the time would you mind taking a photo of
> the entire plant?


I will post a picture tomorrow so I have better lighting.
Patrick


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 21, 2022)

Beautiful day 73 degrees at 10Am. Great day to take pictures outside.
Patrick


----------

